# Schrader Wood Stove age



## Robin (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello... I'm trying to find out the manufacture date and value of my Schrader Wood Stove.  It's a Countess 1001A, ICBO3257, Serial No. 01659.  Could anyone provide any tips as to where I might get this info, or possibly when the Shrader Stove Company went out of business.  Many thanks.  Happy heating!


----------



## elkimmeg (Jan 6, 2006)

Schrader like many small companies went out of business due to lack of funds for engineering and certification to comply to EPA standards or they could not produce  compliant stoves. They were another smaller manufacturer making plate steel stoves that closed their doors in the late 80"s.  How ever  what are you asking for did you buy a home with one in place or came across one to help suplement your heat. I still may be able to help you .


----------



## webbie (Jan 6, 2006)

Robin said:
			
		

> Hello... I'm trying to find out the manufacture date and value of my Schrader Wood Stove.  It's a Countess 1001A, ICBO3257, Serial No. 01659.  Could anyone provide any tips as to where I might get this info, or possibly when the Shrader Stove Company went out of business.  Many thanks.  Happy heating!



The stove most likely dates from 1979-1980.....

It is unlikely you will find more than that, since the company is long gone...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 6, 2006)

As to value, it is worth the same thing my 1985 big hoss that heats our house is worth. Heating the house, priceless. To sell, scrap weight.


----------



## Robin (Jan 6, 2006)

Tx for the info.  Too bad about Schrader.  It's a cute little stove.  To answer your question, I bought a home with it in it.  There is a local program that supports trading out old stoves for newer less polluting heat producers, but the old stoves must be pre 1987, hence my question.  As much as I like the stove, it's not as efficient as others and my house has been quite cold this winter.  Thanks again for taking the time to reply and any other info you might have.  (I'm not sure what the difference between "fast reply" and "post reply" is so hope I've selected the right option.)


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm. Sounds like it is definatly a 1985 or 1986 stove to me then.  ;-)


----------



## elkimmeg (Jan 6, 2006)

Robin do you need something official looking document to qualify for the swap program?
 As a Building inspector for my town, I could use their letter head and give the appearance of being official looking.


----------



## webbie (Jan 6, 2006)

Robin said:
			
		

> Tx for the info.  Too bad about Schrader.  It's a cute little stove.  To answer your question, I bought a home with it in it.  There is a local program that supports trading out old stoves for newer less polluting heat producers, but the old stoves must be pre 1987, hence my question.



Surely it is pre-1987 =- no doubt!

Company was long out of biz by then. My guess is that company existed 1978-82 or thereabouts, with most stoves they sold being 1979-80.

Definitely the "box" technology that the program you mentioned is looking to get rid of.


----------



## zogboy (Jan 6, 2006)

Robin said:
			
		

> Tx for the info.  Too bad about Schrader.  It's a cute little stove.  To answer your question, I bought a home with it in it.  There is a local program that supports trading out old stoves for newer less polluting heat producers, but the old stoves must be pre 1987, hence my question.  As much as I like the stove, it's not as efficient as others and my house has been quite cold this winter.  Thanks again for taking the time to reply and any other info you might have.  (I'm not sure what the difference between "fast reply" and "post reply" is so hope I've selected the right option.)




Where is this program at and how much trade in do you get?
It might be worth a drive if the amount is enough  and the stoves you can choose from will fit your needs.
I would like to get an automatic coal stoker with a direct vent system.


----------

